
Intel's Python distribution turbocharges data science - stanislavb
http://www.infoworld.com/article/3117239/data-science/intels-python-distribution-turbocharges-data-science.html
======
ceyhunkazel
In Anaconda versions 2.5 and later, MKL is freely available by default in
Anaconda any difference between Intel version?
[https://www.continuum.io/blog/developer-
blog/anaconda-25-rel...](https://www.continuum.io/blog/developer-
blog/anaconda-25-release-now-mkl-optimizations)

~~~
infinite8s
I believe it's the same version. Continuum got a license from Intel to be able
to distribute the MKL for free, and allow users to redistribute the MKL
packages.

------
Snoozus
Benchmarks or it did not happen.

